# There--their-they're They are not the same



## Harold_V (Jan 16, 2011)

It's over* there*. (a place ----or a possibility --- there may be)
It is *their* property. (possession--- theirs)
*They're* going to be very unhappy if you take it. (They are---they're---a contraction)

They're not home. I drove there to see them, but they had taken their car to town. 

Harold


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Claudie (Jan 16, 2011)

If your going to point that out to us I assume you're grammar will be correct also.


This is not directed at you Harold, it's just a sentence....


----------



## Primus778 (Jan 16, 2011)

Claudie said:


> If your going to point that out to us I assume you're grammar will be correct also.
> 
> 
> This is not directed at you Harold, it's just a sentence....



It would actually be, "I assume your grammar" and not "I assume you're grammar."


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 16, 2011)

Claudie said:


> If your going to point that out to us I assume you're grammar will be correct also.


ACTUALLY its " If you're going to point that out to us,I assume your grammer will be correct also."


----------



## Ocean (Jan 16, 2011)

mic said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > If your going to point that out to us I assume you're grammar will be correct also.
> ...



Uh Oh, did we find an escape goat?


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 16, 2011)

Ocean said:


> Uh Oh, did we find an escape goat?


It would actually be "did we find a scapegoat "


----------



## Claudie (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, the purpose of my post was to point out the "your you're" difference. I know that I mis-used them but it was done on purpose. I'm gonna give up trying to be funny, it's not working out for me.... :|


----------



## Claudie (Jan 16, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> Ocean said:
> 
> 
> > Uh Oh, did we find an escape goat?
> ...




It would actually be "Did we find a scapegoat ?"


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 16, 2011)

I know what you meant claudie.......I have yet to have a problem with your grammer.Can't say that about everyone,however we have a many members all over the world,so I keep that in mind If I ever correct someone,and I try to be sensitive when correcting others about their grammer.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 16, 2011)

I think most all of us misuse or misspell words on a regular basis. In chemistry spelling can be very important, but in everyday chat I think most of us know what is meant. We could probably go on forever correcting each other. Btw you misspelled grammer.... :lol:


----------



## Ocean (Jan 16, 2011)

Claudie said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > Ocean said:
> ...



It was a joke.


----------



## butcher (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks’ Harold, I will try to improve on that there grammar, it will only help us all if we can.
Many here cannot speak English much less figure out that their words they're using might be used in the wrong context, but also I know how understanding you are of those also.

I know now I can be a scapegoat too.


----------



## Ocean (Jan 16, 2011)

butcher said:


> Thanks’ Harold, I will try to improve on that there grammar, it will only help us all if we can.
> Many here cannot speak English much less figure out that their words they're using might be used in the wrong context, but also I know how understanding you are of those also.
> 
> I know now I can be a scapegoat too.



Run Escape Goat! RUN!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Why do I feel like I just read the lyrics from a 70's Saturday morning Schoolhouse Rock spot?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh, and Harold you forgot "There's"


"There's gold in them there hills" :lol: 

Just sayin" :roll:


----------



## Claudie (Jan 17, 2011)

silversaddle1 said:


> Why do I feel like I just read the lyrics from a 70's Saturday morning Schoolhouse Rock spot?




It does remind of person of Schoolhouse Rock.... :shock:


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 17, 2011)

silversaddle1 said:


> Oh, and Harold you forgot "There's"
> 
> 
> "There's gold in them there hills" :lol:
> ...


Glad you are "just sayin", because I did miss that one.  (Theirs, too, as in it belongs to both of them).

We should all strive to use proper terms---and be very understanding of our brothers (and sisters) that do not use English as their first language. 

Anyone beside me impressed with our leader's command of the English language? He had very little skill in that department when he started the forum. He's doing very well, and we should all be proud of him.

Way to go, Noxx! 8) 

Harold

edit: corrected typo Thanks, Nick! 8)


----------



## nickvc (Jan 17, 2011)

He'd doing very well, and we should all be proud of him.



I think you meant he's doing very well....


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 17, 2011)

nickvc said:


> He'd doing very well, and we should all be proud of him.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you meant he's doing very well....




Sigh! Miss spell-check one time and it bites you!

Thanks, Nick. I'll make the correction.

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Jan 17, 2011)

Your welcome Harold and while this thread has a certain comedic content I think all those that have posted have got the message.
We are all involved in a hobby or occupation where we are dealing with dangerous and toxic chemicals and where from a small beginning the forum now has members from all over the world of different academic abilities and many for whom English isn't their native tongue so accuracy in all we post is important to avoid misunderstandings and possible dangerous reactions for which they aren't prepared.
Mistakes happen but if we all strive to use the correct grammar and spellings and accurate details of the various processes we use it makes the forum an invaluable resource that we can all be very proud of been members.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 17, 2011)

nickvc said:


> Your welcome Harold and while this thread has a certain comedic content I think all those that have posted have got the message.


I have hopes it was received in the spirit in which it was offered. Many of us are lax in our conversation--which has a tendency to detract from the professionalism we should be displaying on the board. This forum is unique in what it offers---we all should strive to keep it a respectable place to visit. 

I'm more than troubled with the use of the English language. I know few of the rules, and consider myself fortunate to be able to put a few words together in such a fashion that I can convey thoughts. My posting is fraught with errors (as you saw), but I re-read and (normally) spell check before posting. I hope to present myself as somewhat more than the uneducated fool I am! :lol: 

One pair of words that never fail to trip me up are affect and effect. I'm inclined to use them improperly, and no amount of reading appears to be helpful. Like others, I have my share of problems, but I keep trying to improve. 

Affect? Effect? 

Sigh!

I fear I'll never know. :lol: 

Harold

PS---My (your-possissive) welcome? I think you meant you're (contraction of you are) welcome. 8)


----------



## nickvc (Jan 17, 2011)

Harold you're correct...  
English is one of the most complex languages in the world and I think it's fair to say even the most educated slip up occasionally ,not that I count myself amongst them,but like most regular contributors I try to express myself correctly.

Affect...cause a consequence or change
Effect....result

I could list loads of similar problems with words but my real problem has always been physics and chemistry.....


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 17, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Anyone beside me impressed with our leader's command of the English language? He had very little skill in that department when he started the forum. He's doing very well, and we should all be proud of him.



There are a few members that have great command of multiple languages. I was PMing a member for a while and I didn't realize they were very far away their english was so good. It's very common for many people outside the U.S. to know multiple languages.


----------



## Ocean (Jan 17, 2011)

We minus well laugh and enjoy the day!


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 18, 2011)

Ocean said:


> We minus well laugh and enjoy the day!


<<<<<<snicker>>>>>>

Harold


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 24, 2011)

Dear Harold,

Thank you for making me feel like I'm not the only person on the planet who is driven crazy by such grammatical deficiencies. :mrgreen: I find myself rather annoyed by them whilst reading advertisments, bumper stickers, newspapers (do editors not "edit" anymore?) and forums. I whole-heartedly believe the internet will be the death of traditional grammar as we know it.  

Sincerest thanks,

Derek :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not even going to hide it. I’ve been known to slaughter the English language from time to time. Rotfl


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I can appreciate that. 8) I think what drives people like myself crazy is being able to generally tell the person who is unaware of his/her errors, from the one who knows the rules and simply makes an occasional error. 

I must confess,I, myself, am known for the common breaching of the run-on sentence clause. (and over-use of commas or punctuation in general) :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 24, 2011)

Words like these are especially tough,because spell-check will not catch them,
because they are just used improperly.And then everything looks correct when you glance over it.So they slip through on people that are at least trying to be correct.

There have been many here lately that should at least get spell check.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 25, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> There have been many here lately that should at least get spell check.
> 
> Jim


Yep!
I know my command of the English language lacks, but I do the best I can, but, more importantly, I care (and strive) to be correct. I appreciate being corrected, particularly when it is done politely, and for the right reasons. 

We should strive to be better. That's especially important on this forum, where a misplaced letter can spell the difference between success and failure. 

I am in hopes that no one has taken my comments personally. They certainly are not meant that way, but we, as a group, must strive to rise above looking like a bunch of morons. When you talk and write like one, what other impression would others form? 

I have commented before that on the Chaski board we have a retired college dean. His sig line is "you are what you write". 

Does anyone have any doubts?

Harold


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jan 26, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> We should strive to be better. That's especially important on this forum, where a misplaced letter can spell the difference between success and failure.
> Harold



Couldn't agree more. It could, in theory, even lead to a serious safety issue, given the nature of what we discuss. 8) 

Derek


----------

